#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  'Ριξίματα' στη δουλειά

## sundance

Φαντάζομαι όλους μας έχει τύχει να μας 'ρίξει' κάποιος φίλος ή γνωστός.

'Ρίξιμο' εννοώ να απευθυνθεί σε κάποιον άλλον μηχανικό.

Πώς το χειριστήκατε?

Εννοώ ότι σίγουρα μια τέτοια κατάσταση σε προβληματίζει, μιας και δεν έχεις ξαναβιώσει τέτοιου είδους απόρριψη.


ΥΓ 1.Φαντάζομαι τουλάχιστον στη αρχή της καρριέρας σας, θα σας έκανε εντύπωση μια τέτοια κατάσταση.Λίγο πικρία,λίγο απογοήτευση και προβληματισμός για το τι έφταιξε...

ΥΓ 2.Το θέμα είναι σοβαρό κατ εμέ,οπότε αν θέλετε να κάνετε πλάκα ή να ειρωνευθείτε,κάντε το αλλού.

----------


## majakoulas

Δηλαδή ο άλλος του ήταν άγνωστος? Ή ήταν και αυτός φίλος του? Μήπως του είχε και κάποια υποχρέωση? Μήπως η συγκεκριμένη δουλειά είχε κάποια ιδιομορφία που τον ανάγκαζε να πάει σε άλλο?
Υπάρχουν ένα σωρό παράγοντες που καθορίζουν την απόφαση κάποιου στην επιλογή, η οποία μπορεί να μην είναι τελικά και επιλογή αλλά μονόδρομος.
Προσωπικά από φίλους ρίξιμο δεν θα το λάμβανα και πολύ υπόψη, αλλά από συνεργάτες θα είχα ένα θέμα άμα δεν μου δίναν κάποια λογική εξήγηση.
Και όταν λέω συνεργάτες εννοώ συναδέλφους που τους έχει στείλει δουλειές και αυτοί συστηματικά τις στέλνουν αλλού

----------


## sundance

Απλά συζήτηση κάνουμε και ζητάω τη γνώμη και άλλων που το έχουν βιώσει.

Εγώ πάντως ξενέρωσα άσχημα την πρώτη φορά.Απογοητεύθηκα πλήρως και έψαχνα τους λόγους που μπορεί να έφταιγα και εγώ.

----------


## howard_roark

εχω φαει ριξιμο απο φιλους και γνωστους που εχουν παει σε αλλο - μη φιλο μη γνωστο - μηχανικο

εχω φαει το τρελο ριξιμο απο συγγενεις οι οποιοι θελουν να τα κανω τσαμπα και μολις λεω τιμες και προκαταβολες, το παιζουν θιγμενοι και πηγαινουν σε αλλους μηχανικους και πληρωνουν απο 2 εως 5 φορες παραπανω.

εχω φαει ριξιμο απο συναδελφους που στελνω, στελνω, στελνω, και εκεινοι τα στελνουν αλλου γιατι εγω δεν τα μοιραζομαι μαζι τους (ουτε ομως ζηταω απο αυτα που στελνω)

εχω φαει ριξιμο απο πελατες που πηραν σχεδια και φωτορεαλιστικα και πηγαν σε αδειακια να τα φτιαξει στο αρπα κολα και να βγαλει αδεια με 50% εκπτωση στις ελαχιστες που εγω ζητησα ολοκληρες.

και τι εγινε? τιποτα δεν εγινε. Αν στο ισοζυγιο εισαι οκ, αν εχεις τους πελατες που θελεις, αν βγαζεις καλα λεφτα, αν κοιτας τον εαυτο σου στον καθρεπτη και χαμογελας αντι να ριχνεις μουτζες, στα παλια σου τα παπουτσακια οι μαγκιες του καθενος. 

αρεστοι και σωστοι για ολους δεν μπορουμε να ειμαστε. εγω εχω δει οτι σε πολλους ειμαι και αντιπαθητικος. τι να κανουμε? η ζωη ειναι μικρη για να σκεφτομαστε τα "ριξιματα" που μας κανουν, οχι μονο στη δουλεια αλλα παντου. το πολυ πολυ, να βαλεις καμμια φωνη ή να "τιμωρησεις" κανεναν αν βρεις την ευκαιρια, για να μην επαναληφθει το φαινομενο και σε νομιζουν και για αγαθο. 

προσφατε σε συναδελφο αλλης ειδικοτητας που με κρεμασε 2 φορες μεσα στο 2008 για δουλειες των 5000 ευρω συνολικα και εκτεθηκα σε πελατη, του εστειλα λεπτομερειες εργου αξιας για αυτον τουλαχιστον 20.000 με σημειωμα που ελεγε "μην ζοριστεις να μου δωσεις προσφορα, το εδωσα ηδη αλλου". Το τι παρακαλητο και συγγνωμη επεσε...αλλα ο θεουλης αγαπαει τον κλεφτη, αγαπαει και τον νοικοκυρη.

καμμια σημασια μην δινεις στα ριξιματα, παρα μονο σε αυτα που μπορει να εφταιξες κι εσυ - και σιγουρα θα υπαρξουν και τετοια.

----------


## SIRADRAB

sundance, όλοι τα περάσαμε λίγο πολύ αυτά. Εγώ θυμάμαι στην αρχή, έχω σχίσει τα σχέδια όλης της μελέτης μπροστά στον πελάτη και μπροστά στον άνθρωπο που μου τον σύστησε μέσα στο σπίτι του. Η αιτία ήταν, όταν πήγα να πληρωθώ την νόμιμη αμοιβή για να καταθέσω και μετά από δύο μήνες δουλειά, δεν είχα πάρει και προκαταβολή αφού μεσολάβησε ο κοινός γνωστός, ο τύπος άρχισε να λέει για εκπτώσεις, και ότι για την ίδια άδεια βρήκε και θα την έβγαζε με τα μισά χρήματα κλπ. και χαριστικά θα μου έδινε λίγο παραπάνω από ότι είχε βρει. Οι αμοιβές τότε βγαίναν με ογκομετρικό υπολογισμό και τα σχέδια είχαν γίνει με το χέρι στο σχεδιαστήριο.

----------


## sundance

Συγνώμη ρε παιδιά,αλλά δεν είναι λίγο βαρύ αυτό?

Να σε γειώνουν συγγενείς παει κι έρχεται, αλλά όχι και φίλοι...

----------


## Xάρης

Σε τι δουλειά σε "ρίξαν";

----------


## howard_roark

καμμια εντυπωση να μην σου κανει. 

να σου πω εγω τι εχω ακουσει απο ανθρωπο του εμποριου που συζηταγαμε οτι καποιοι φιλοι και γνωστοι ποτε δεν ηρθαν σε μενα για δουλεια και ποτε δεν πηγαν στο μαγαζι του για ψωνια?

μου ειπε ο ανθρωπος τη θεωρια του: 

_"επειδη καποιοι ειναι κομπλεξικοι, θεωρουν οτι σε οποιον και να απευθυνθουν, θα τους κλεψει. Δηλαδη για μια ανακαινιση, ο,τι και να πληρωσει το κανει με βαρια καρδια και με τη μαυρη σκεψη οτι θα επρεπε να δωσει τα μισα. Για ενα φορεμα, οτι θα το βρει μετα απο ενα μηνα στη μιση τιμη κοκ._

_προτιμανε λοιπον να συνεργαζονται και να ζητανε υπηρεσιες ή αγαθα απο αγνωστους τους οποιους δεν θα ξαναδουν ποτε. ετσι το θεμα στο κομπλεξικο μυαλουδακι τους ληγει. Πληρωνουν και τελειωνει το θεμα. Ενω η παρουσια μου ή σου στο μελλον, τους θυμιζει και τους προβληματιζει για το κατα ποσο "κοροιδα" πιαστηκαν. Μεχρι εκει παει το μυαλο της μαιμους"_

τραβηγμενο? μεχρι να ακουσω νεα θεωρια υιοθετω αυτην. Εδω για φιλο που εκανε ανακαινιση, του ειπα να του δωσω το διαμερισμα ετοιμο με 50.000 ευρω και θα το εκανα πραγματικα τσαμπα, μην πω και με χασουρα - πιο πολυ για διαφημιση το εβλεπα επειδη ηταν κολωνακι, ηταν και φιλος υποτιθεται.... Εξαφανιστηκε. Μετα απο 1 χρονο η γυναικα του μιλαγε με τη γυναικα μου και παραπονιοταν οτι εχουν φτασει αισιως στις 80.000 και ακομη εχουν δουλειες. Οταν παραπονεθηκα σε κοινο γνωστο για το θεμα ξερετε τι ακουσα: "ρε μαλακα, ολοι του ειχαν πει 70 με 80 χιλιαρικα κι εσυ του ειπες 50 και νομισε ο αλλος οτι θα του εκανες προχειροδουλειες!"

δηλαδη μονα ζυγα χαμενος. Αν ελεγα 70 θα ελεγαν "καλα τι φιλος ειναι αυτος, μια εκπτωση δεν κανει?". Ειπα 50 και με βγαλαν και απατεωνα. 

Καταληγω λοιπον στο πονεμενο θεμα των φιλων και συγγενων, τους γνωστους στην Αγγλια "εφ εντ εφ" (friends & family): 

στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις, ο,τι και να γινει, θα σε κακοχαρακτηρισουν. Θες καλοθελητες, θες σογια, θες θα βγουν αλλα θεματα φιλικα, οικογενειακα, μυστικα ,σηριαλ θα γινει η δουλεια. Και οπως μου ελεγε και ο ιδιος εμπορος φιλος, _"υπαρχουν 10.000.000 ελληνες για να βρεις πελατες, τους 10 συγγενεις και τους 50 φιλους ψαχνεις εσυ?"_ 

και απο τοτε λεω σε ολους "ειμαι πολυ απασχολημενος αυτη την εποχη, να σας συστησω εναν πολυ καλο συναδελφο" και αντε στην ευχη του θεου.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Αυτό που λέει ο howard είναι!

F&F:ΔΕΝ αντέχω,*πάντα* μυρίζει παλτό η υπόθεση.....1000 φορές καλύτερα να πάνε σε άγνωστο συνάδελφο κ εγώ να παίζω το ρόλο του συμβούλου σε αυτούς,παρά το ανάποδο........

Διότι,η σχέση φιλίας,ενδέχεται να περάσει ρήξη όταν παρεμβάλλεται η ''δουλειά''.Το ίδιο και η σχέση συγγένειας.Αν πάρω ''φιλική ή συγγενική'' αμοιβή,θα θεωρώ *τον εαυτό μου* ριγμένο,αν πάρω κανονικά θα θεωρούν αυτοί τον εαυτό τους ριγμένο ''που ο κολλητός τους δεν τους έκανε καλή τιμή''........

Οπότε,δουλειά σε φίλους ή τζάμπα ή καθόλου δουλειά.Και ΜΟΝΟ για ΠΟΛΥ μικρές δουλειές......

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Συγγενείς μακρυά και τους το λέω χύμα!!! Καλύτερα για ψάρεμα παρά δουλειά τζάμπα και να φταις από πάνω!!! Απλά πράγματα.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Μόλις προχτές έφαγα παλτό από πολύ κοντινή θεία,η οποία ήθελε σε οικόπεδο με νομιμότατο κτίριο να μην εμφανίσω το κτίριο για να γλυτώσει το φόρο ακινήτου!!!!!!!!!! :Γέλιο:  :Γέλιο:  :Γέλιο:  :Γέλιο: 

Τρέχω 2 βδομάδες γι' αυτή την υπόθεση-σε περίοδο που κυριολεκτικά πνίγομαι χάνομαι σβήνω-,και *τόλμησαν* να φέρουν μαζί τους ''συνάδελφο'' συνταξιούχο που προσπαθούσε να με πείσει να μην δείξω το κτίσμα.Του λέω:''εγώ ό,τι λέω το υπογράφω,εσείς γιατί όχι?Κάντε το εσείς....''

Και η απάντηση του συναδέλφου:''αγόρι μου διάλεξε άλλη δουλειά,δεν κάνεις γι' αυτή.....''

Απίστευτο?

ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ!!

Από πολύ κοντινή θεία........

Μάλιστα.........αυτά είναι sundance,που κάθεσαι κ στενοχωριέσαι κιόλας........!!!*Το ρίξιμο πολλές φορές είναι πάρα πολύ καλό........Διότι ΕΝΑ πράγμα είναι πιό ισχυρό από το αίμα κ τη φιλία:ΤΟ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΟΝ.*

----------


## cna

Τί να πω και εγώ ρε παιδιά. Εδώ θείος πολύ κοντινός σκέφτονταν να κτίσει σπίτι (διώροφο μεθ' υπογείου), την εποχή που άνοιγα το γραφείο, και όταν κάναμε συζήτηση επί του θέματος μου πέταξε το εξής: "θεωρείς τον εαυτό σου έτοιμο να αναλάβει μια τέτοια δουλειά;". Όχι ρε μάστορα δεν τον θεωρώ και ανοίγω το ρημάδι για το θεαθήναι. Τέλος πάντων στην πορεία αποδείχθηκε ότι ο πεθερός του είχε κολλητό άλλον μηχανικό και του είχε υποσχεθεί να του βγάλει την άδεια εκείνος. Αυτό που με πείραξε δεν ήταν το ενδεχόμενο να μην πάρω την δουλειά αλλά περισσότερο η έλλειψη εμπιστοσύνης την στιγμή ακριβώς που έκανα τα πρώτα βήματα της solo καριέρας μου.

----------


## Xάρης

Πολλοί, όταν πηγαίνουν σε γιατρό ή μηχανικό θέλουν να είναι άντρας και να έχει γκρίζες φαβορίτες για να τον εμπιστευθούν.
Δεν επιδοκιμάζω αυτή τη στάση αλλά δυστυχώς έτσι είναι (κακώς).

----------


## shelby

> Τρέχω 2 βδομάδες γι' αυτή την υπόθεση-σε περίοδο που κυριολεκτικά πνίγομαι χάνομαι σβήνω-,και *τόλμησαν* να φέρουν μαζί τους ''συνάδελφο'' συνταξιούχο που προσπαθούσε να με πείσει να μην δείξω το κτίσμα.Του λέω:''εγώ ό,τι λέω το υπογράφω,εσείς γιατί όχι?Κάντε το εσείς....''
> 
> Και η απάντηση του συναδέλφου:''αγόρι μου διάλεξε άλλη δουλειά,δεν κάνεις γι' αυτή.....''


Αυτό για μένα είναι το μεγάλο πρόβλημα θες να είσαι νόμιμος και σε λένε και "ανίκανο". Να γιατί είμαστε "παρακράτος". Τώρα όσον αφορά τα ριξίματα ο κανόνας είναι συμφέρον μέχρι θανάτου και δεν το βρίσκεις μόνο σε συγγενείς και φίλους αλλά σε όλο τον κόσμο.





> Πολλοί, όταν πηγαίνουν σε γιατρό ή μηχανικό θέλουν να είναι άντρας και να έχει γκρίζες φαβορίτες για να τον εμπιστευθούν. Δεν επιδοκιμάζω αυτή τη στάση αλλά δυστυχώς έτσι είναι (κακώς).


Είναι λογικό γιατί σου λέει έχει πείρα πάνω στη δουλειά. Και είναι σε όλα τα επαγγέλματα.

----------


## kobaksev

Γενικά συμφωνώ με τα όσα έχετε γράψει παραπάνω. Εκεί που έχω καταλήξει μέχρι στιγμής είναι πως είναι καλύτερο να πάνε κατευθείαν σε άλλο μηχανικό για να μην αναγκαστώ να τους στείλω εγώ. Από το να δουλεύεις με μειωμένη αμοιβή ή και τσάμπα και να πιέζεσαι να κάνεις το χατήρι του καθενός επειδή είναι κοντινός σου άνθρωπος, χίλιες φορές να χάσεις όλες αυτές τις δουλειές.
Πάντως υπάρχει και η χειρότερη πλευρά: να πηγαίνουν σε άλλο μηχανικό (συνήθως φτασμένο-παλιοσειρά) και να σε φωνάζουν να δεις τη δουλειά του και να πεις μια φιλική γνώμη.
"Οι καλοί λογαριασμοί κάνουν τους καλούς φίλους".

----------


## sundance

> αλλά περισσότερο η έλλειψη εμπιστοσύνης την στιγμή ακριβώς που έκανα τα πρώτα βήματα της solo καριέρας μου.


Σε νιώθω...




> Πολλοί, όταν πηγαίνουν σε γιατρό ή μηχανικό θέλουν να είναι άντρας και να έχει γκρίζες φαβορίτες για να τον εμπιστευθούν.
> Δεν επιδοκιμάζω αυτή τη στάση αλλά δυστυχώς έτσι είναι (κακώς).


Ισχύει 100%.

----------

